# Pre- order Hawaii deep water Yellow Anthias



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

If you looking for rare anthias , i mean deep water anthias.. not (Odontanthias borbonius) it Hawaii deep water Holanthias fuscipinnis , super rare , now available @ SUM


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

pre-order is already closed. they were 1600 a pop :/


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

All of a sudden a black tang seems cheap !!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

zoapaly said:


> now available @ SUM


Do you mean SUM had them and they are 1600.00 at SUM?
And if they are gone, who got it?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Crayon said:


> Do you mean SUM had them and they are 1600.00 at SUM?
> And if they are gone, who got it?


I mean pre order @SUM , i don't know who got it ?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bullet said:


> All of a sudden a black tang seems cheap !!


I like the yellow fish in your avatar


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

zoapaly said:


> I like the yellow fish in your avatar


thank you 
Yellow clown goby
My first fish and my favorite 
Not rare but very cute !


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I like the cold water aussie puffer in crayon's avatar. from one of the coolest cold water (well, probably tepid, but still...) NPS tanks.... EVER!
Don't know who got 1600 anthias. Usually Ken's prices are about 50% of US ones. These had been mentioned on Reefbuilders at 1000. So, a bit of an anomaly. Gorgeous, but way more than I'd pay for an anthia. I'm more in the borb/sunburst category. If it were a fancy shmancy angel, that would be another story, though...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful fish, I wish... it's not the price tag that scares me so much as the trying to keep one... alive.... 
That second picture is super BADASS!

speaking of yellow, I got the last Midas Blenny at AK today! 

Good luck to who ever was felling rich in feeding those $1600 Anthias!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Nothing to do with the deepwater Yellow Anthias but at SUM I saw a deep Yellow puffer.

It bites though ...


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

teemee said:


> I like the cold water aussie puffer in crayon's avatar. from one of the coolest cold water (well, probably tepid, but still...) NPS tanks.... EVER!
> Don't know who got 1600 anthias. Usually Ken's prices are about 50% of US ones. These had been mentioned on Reefbuilders at 1000. So, a bit of an anomaly. Gorgeous, but way more than I'd pay for an anthia. I'm more in the borb/sunburst category. If it were a fancy shmancy angel, that would be another story, though...


two months ago I saw Pacific Island Aquatics had them for 3000.00 USD. for that price I will stick to my plain old Borb, thank you. I'd rather get him a harem of 10 females lol.

I like to know more about the provenance of any fish for that price. Kinda hard to be putting down that kind of cash with no guarantee it will even survive the trip home.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

fury165 said:


> two months ago I saw Pacific Island Aquatics had them for 3000.00 USD. for that price I will stick to my plain old Borb, thank you. I'd rather get him a harem of 10 females lol.
> 
> I like to know more about the provenance of any fish for that price. Kinda hard to be putting down that kind of cash with no guarantee it will even survive the trip home.


I agree. I would be most worried about how they were decompressed from whatever 'DEEP' depth it is they came from. It would really suck to pay 1600 for a fish that would die within a few weeks...


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh snap and I thought I paid a lot for my 5 Hawaiian Bicolours I picked up from SUM today 

-dan


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I would be happy to just find a Borb anthias. But I do want to eyeball in person this gorgeous yellow anthias, if it was possible. So if anyone does find out if someone did order this fish, pleaze let me know.

And that goes for the Ornate Boxfish on my avatar, too. It's on my wish list for when I get the cold water tank going.


----------

